# Eye change and age



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

When I bought Angel, a sign on the cages said most were hatched in march. She seemed quite young, couldn't fly great and was a bit clumsy.

Going by the sign, she should be around 4 months but yesterday, I noticed her eyes are starting to change. You can ever so slightly see light grey iris rings. Does this mean she is indeed older or is this the normal age to start changing?

I have to look really closely to notice the rings, for the most part her eyes still look all black. She is a double dominate pied.

I only wonder about her age as we seem to have hit a wall with taming. I figure if she is older, it could just take longer.

Edit to add, she is also molting. Well, I don't see many feathers coming out yet but she has a lot of pin feathers on her head and neck. Its hard to tell with her coloring but she appeared to have head bars when I got her.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Here's a new picture, taken with flash. It almost looks like her cere is starting to brown too.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

It does sound like she is around 4 months old. A molt at this age is totally normal, and iris rings will also start to appear.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you. I thought iris rings didn't appear until 8 months or so.


----------

